# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Hommage à Donald Westlake (suite)

## Ivan Le Fou

A la demande de certains internautes, et suite à l'annonce de la disparition de l'écrivain américain Donald E. Westlake (alias Richard Stark, entre autres), je voudrais revenir sur cette triste nouvelle avec une idée simple : quoi de mieux pour rendre hommage à un auteur que de citer celles de ses œuvres que l'on a préférées ?
 Je m'y colle en premier avec mes trois chouchous signés Westlake, et je vous invite à ajouter les vôtres dans les commentaires.

 
 Suite à son licenciement brutal, un cadre supérieur américain décide de prendre le "marché de l'emploi" à son propre jeu. Puisque pour chaque poste à pourvoir il lui faut désormais être plus vif, plus compétent, plus jeune et plus motivé que les autres candidats, il décide de s'arranger pour être le seul candidat. Critique du libéralisme social actuel, "Le Couperet" est écrit avec un humour noir irrésistible, c'est mon préféré, un chef-d'œuvre. Oubliez le film, lisez le livre.
_"Le Couperet", un roman policier disponible en poche chez Flammarion._

_
_ 
 Une aventure du malchanceux cambrioleur Dortmunder qui va faire tout son possible pour qu'un de ses anciens compagnons de cellule ne commette pas un massacre en tentant de récupérer un butin planqué au mauvais endroit. "Dégâts des eaux" est le livre le plus drôle que j'ai lu de Westlake, excellemment traduit par Jean Esch.
_"Dégâts des eaux", un roman policier disponible en poche chez Rivages Noir._

_
_ 
 Nous sommes en 1977, en Afrique, en Ouganda exactement, et une bande d'aventuriers va tenter de voler la majeure partie de la récolte de café du pays. Autant essayer de voler directement dans la poche du terrible Idi Amin Dada... "Kahawa" est un roman d'aventure étonnant, original et inhabituel de la part de cet auteur, traduit par Jean-Patrick Manchette.
_"Kahawa", un roman d'aventure disponible en poche chez Rivages Noir._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Marinella

Le Couperet est la première de ses oeuvres que je lus et elle m'a vraiment marqué. C'est fabuleusement acide et cynique. Pendant tout le livre, mon sens moral judéo chrétien bouillait de l'impatience de voir le héros (?) déchu, vaincu, pendu... Mais finalement la logique cruelle de la fin m'a aussi surpris qu'enchanté.
Ça vous révolte ? C'est fait pour !

----------


## Madval

Ah j'croyais qu'il avait fait des vidéos games... C'est que du papier ou y'a pas d'images qui bougent ?
Ppfff. Nul.

----------


## pignol

alala westlake , mon auteur préféré
j'ai beaucoup aimé "Trop humains" et "mentir moi jamais". 
on se bidonne en lisant les aventures délirants. 

Il y a aussi "droles de frêres " un roman sur des freres jumeaux adaptés au cinéma par Pierre Richard , un acteur qui a du gout. 



dans le style roman américan , je ne peux que vous conseiller la série de roman de James lee burke. Que du bon

----------


## Guest62019

*Trop Humains* : j'en parle dans l'autre topic.

*Smoke* : Mon préféré avec Le Couperet. Une putain de bonne relecture du mythe de l'homme invisible, où l'invisible est ici un cambrioleur. Ben après ce bouquin, tu te rends compte à quel point ça peut être chiant d'être invisible.


*Pierre qui roule* : le premier Dortmunder, et le plus "burlesque" aussi. L'ambassadeur africain me fait hurler de rire.


*Histoire d'os*  : un autre Dortmunder bien marrant où ils partent en quête d'une relique sacrée pour le compte de la Tsergovie


*Le Contrat* : assez proche du Couperet dans le sens que c'est l'histoire d'un homme normal qui est projeté dans la vie criminelle. Ici, c'est un éditeur qui propose à un écrivain de l'aider à condition que ce dernier tue la femme du premier.

----------


## Eve

Un membre d'une minuscule organisation pacifiste se voit un soir proposé de rejoindre une organisation criminelle. L'erreur est due au fait que les initiales de son mouvement sont les même que celle que l'homme mystérieux tentait de contacter. Et comment convaincre le FBI de son honnêteté quand celui ci fouille dans vos poubelles depuis des années ?

Un polard hilarant, dans la grande lignée dans Westlake.




Sara Joslyn, jeune journaliste juste diplômée, est embauchée par Galaxie-Hebdo, monument de la presse people, pour un salaire astronomique. Mais sur le chemin, elle trouve un cadavre tué par balle dans une voiture abandonnée. Pensant tenir son premier article, elle s'aperçoit que ce n'est pas le genre de chose qui intéresse ses nouveaux employeurs, et que le journal tiens plus de l'asile de fou que d'un organisme de presse.

Un polard encore une fois tenté d'un humour assez grinçant, qui fait rire jaune, mais qui sert surtout de support à une critique acerbe de la presse people dans toute sa décadence.




La suite des aventures de Sara Joslyn.

Je ne peux pas vous en dire plus sans dévoiler une partie du premier livre, mais on retrouve avec plaisir ce qui a fait le charme de ce dernier.

----------


## Guest62019

> L'erreur est due au fait que les initiales de son mouvement sont les même que celle que l'homme mystérieux tentait de contacter.


Rho les cons !
Typiquement Westlakien ce genre de quiproquos.

----------


## Galdarok

> A la demande de certains internautes, et suite à l'annonce de la disparition de l'écrivain américain Donald E. Westlake


Ha le con ! Je viens de finir mon premier bouquin de lui, acheté au hasard, "Azteques Dansants", ou un truc comme ça, et c'était bien déjanté. Totalement impropable, mais justement, c'est ça que j'ai aimé. Je me disais "cet auteur a de l'avenir" !  ::ninja:: 

Bon, bin je vais lire ceux que vous conseillez, alors.

----------


## Treebeard

Je suis d'accord avec Captain Dread, *Histoire d'Os* et *Pierre qui Roule* sont mes deux Dortmunder préférés. Par contre curieusement Smoke je me suis fait un peu chier.

Je rajouterai *Drôle de Frères*

Je vous livre le quatrième de couverture :

_Des promoteurs immobiliers s'apprêtent à faire main basse sur un monastère sis dans le quartier le plus riche de New York. Il ne reste plus aux frères qu'à dépêcher le plus "Saint" d'entre eux pour plaider leur cause. Mais Frère Benedict tombe amoureux d'Eileen, la fille du propriétaire. Heureusement, même dans un monastère, on trouve des cinglés de tout poil: avec l'aide de ses "frères" parmi lesquels on compte un ancien cambrioleur, un ex-avocat, un boxeur à la retraite, un déserteur et quelques autres aussi fantasques, Frère Benedict lutte pour sauver le monastère et son âme.
Avec cette quête du bail perdu, Donald Westlake a écrit une divine comédie._

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Dégâts des eaux"
Définitivement mon préferé (bon ok j'en ai lu 4-5 maximum).
Histoire "simple", scénario parfait, répliques et scènes hilarantes, personnages accrocheurs, un rythme bien soutenu. Ca se lit d'une traite, impossible de décrocher.

----------


## ElGato

Merci Ivan !
Et les autres, aussi, un peu.


Je m'y mets tout de suite.

----------


## Zilief

J'arrive même plus à distinguer les Dortmunder... Moi, tant que dans l'équipe il choisit Andy Kelp, Stan Murch et Tiny... Et tant qu'ils braquent une voiture de médecin...
Mais sinon, Kawa reste mon non-Dortmunder préféré...

----------


## Ganja

Je n'ai encore rien lu de cet auteur et ce que vous en dites me fait envie.
A titre d'informations, vous le situeriez où entre Hammett, Chandler, Himes, Thompson, Lansdale, Moore, Ross, Rankin et Westlake? Plutôt proche de qui? J'aime bien les polars hardboiled, cyniques, corrosifs et se déroulant dans le sud des Etats-Unis. Mais pas que.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> A titre d'informations, vous le situeriez où entre Hammett, Chandler, Himes, Thompson, Lansdale, Moore, Ross, Rankin et Westlake? Plutôt proche de qui? J'aime bien les polars hardboiled, cyniques, corrosifs et se déroulant dans le sud des Etats-Unis. Mais pas que.


Mmm, Westlake  n'est pas très proche de cette famille là : c'est plutôt léger, humoristique et New-Yorkais. Mais pas que (cf. "Le Couperet", "Kahawa").
Sous le pseudo de Richard Stark, il a écrit des romans plus cyniques et "hardboiled" (cf. "Payback", d'où est tiré le film pas bien avec Mel Gibson).

----------


## Ganja

> Mmm, Westlake  n'est pas très proche de cette famille là : c'est plutôt léger, humoristique et New-Yorkais. Mais pas que (cf. "Le Couperet", "Kahawa").
> Sous le pseudo de Richard Stark, il a écrit des romans plus cyniques et "hardboiled" (cf. "Payback", d'où est tiré le film pas bien avec Mel Gibson).


Ok. Merci pour l'info. Je vais donc découvrir un autre style. Ce n'est pas plus mal. Je pense commencer par _Pierrre qui roule_. Je vous dirai ce que j'en pense (en plus, j'aime bien Rivages. Des bouquins un peu fragiles, un peu chers, mais classieux).  :;):

----------


## Halfsup

> Ok. Merci pour l'info. Je vais donc découvrir un autre style. Ce n'est pas plus mal. Je pense commencer par _Pierrre qui roule_. Je vous dirai ce que j'en pense (en plus, j'aime bien Rivages. Des bouquins un peu fragiles, un peu chers, mais classieux).


Pierre qui roule est à lire absolument, c'est le premier tome de la série Dortmunder, le cambrioleur brillant mais souvent malchanceux de Westlake.

Après il faut évidemment lire Le couperet qui fait l'unanimité chez les critiques et les amateurs.

Le contrat m'a laissé complètement de marbre, il se passe plus rien passé les 100 premières pages, on s'ennuie ferme, on ne retrouve justement plus la même critique acide et le cynisme du Couperet, mais une fâde ressemblance, un plat sans grande saveur. Il y a beaucoup mieux à lire chez lui effectivement.

Mon père m'a offert *Adios Sheherazade*, apparemment c'est du même genre que Le contrat, mais c'est assez raté d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire... Vous confirmez ?

----------


## Ganja

J'ai terminé _Pierre qui roule_ il y a quelques jours. Mon premier Westlake. J'ai bien aimé. Dortmunder est un personnage attachant. Il a un petit côté Sam Spade/Marlowe que j'aime bien. Sauf que lui a franchement la poisse (et moins de succès avec les femmes a priori).
Moins d'humour que chez Himes, Lansdale, Hammett ou Chandler, mais un petit goût de "j'y retournerai bien" pas désagréable du tout. Je termine un Burke et j'enchaîne sur _Dégâts des eaux_ ou _Histoire d'os_, je ne sais.

----------


## Guest62019

Sinon, si tu connais pas l'histoire, Le Couperet est clairement le meilleur Westlake.

----------


## Ganja

J'ai failli l'acheter samedi dernier, mais la couverture de la version poche chez Rivages - modifiée à l'occasion de la sortie du film - m'a refroidi.  ::rolleyes::  Je le prendrai dans la précédente édition ou chez un autre éditeur.

Sinon, question qui n'a rien à voir, mais comme l'on parle de polar après tout... Quelqu'un a lu du Elmore Leonard? Ca vaut quoi? Des idées?

----------


## Halfsup

> Sinon, si tu connais pas l'histoire, Le Couperet est clairement le meilleur Westlake.


+1, s'il y en a un à lire absolument c'est celui-ci, attention guère d'humour il y a, mais une critique au vitriol du monde du travail aux US  :;):

----------


## Irulan

> Sinon, question qui n'a rien à voir, mais comme l'on parle de polar après tout... Quelqu'un a lu du Elmore Leonard? Ca vaut quoi? Des idées?


Elmore Leonard  c'est sympa mais dans un autre genre, plus sérieux plus noir (si je me souviens bien, ça fait quelques années que j'ai lu du Elmore Leonard, en tout cas c'est sûr j'avais bien aimé à l'époque)

----------

